# Soapy Swirls



## osso (Nov 4, 2013)

Thought I would share some recent soaping projects!

Drop swirl




Hanger swirl



Dandelion zebra swirl



Thanks for looking :smile:


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 4, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 4, 2013)

They are all pretty, but I love the blue one!


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 4, 2013)

They are all great


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Sihir (Nov 4, 2013)

Love the drop swirl - it has character!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 4, 2013)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Saswede (Nov 4, 2013)

All beautiful, but the drop swirl is my favorite!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 4, 2013)

These are beautiful! I love the colors! I have such a weakness for swirls. I have to force myself to make non-swirled soaps.


----------



## kazmi (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful soaps - each one of them!  I can't pick a favorite.  Your hanger swirl is picture perfect.  That's one that I have not tried yet.


----------



## roguehippo (Nov 4, 2013)

They all look great. The colors in your Dandelion swirl are beautiful. Great contrast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## JennH (Nov 4, 2013)

I love them all! 

May i ask about he hanger swirl? Did you pour 3 layers and swirl, then 3 more and swirl again? I REALLY LOVE how that one turned out!


----------



## cerelife (Nov 4, 2013)

I love them all!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## renata (Nov 5, 2013)

So beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## osso (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!

JennH, I poured all 6 layers and then took the hanger through.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 5, 2013)

Those are lovely!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow! Those are really great!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kikajess (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! It's soaps like these I find inspiring to try new things. Stunning, all of them!


----------



## hlee (Nov 8, 2013)

These are all beautiful.
 How do you do the drop swirl and the dandelion swirl? 
Any videos that shows how to do these swirls?


----------



## osso (Nov 8, 2013)

Soaping101 has a dandelion zebra video. And if you search YouTube I'm sure you can find a drop swirl video. That one's a fairly simple technique. Just pour your base color and then pour in your swirl color(s) along the length of the mold from up high so they penetrate the base layer.


----------



## savonierre (Nov 8, 2013)

I love them all..beautiful work.


----------



## hlee (Nov 9, 2013)

osso said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> JennH, I poured all 6 layers and then took the hanger through.


 
 Thank you!
I was not even going to make any soap today. I was just feeling lazy.
Until I saw your beautiful soap swirls.
 I looked for videos and watched them and then I made the drop soap (or whatever it's called) and the dandelion soap. I still have yet to try a hanger swirl.
They look pretty in the mold  and I hope they turn out.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful soaps! I adore the colour combination of the drop swirl. Those colours together just pop and they always spell "happy" to me.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome and all pretty. I love the blue swirl


----------

